# Anyone running SRAM Red crank on a Venge OSBB?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Trying to figure out which Wheels MFG. adaptors are the right ones. Specialized's chart -- which doesnt specifically say it applies to the Vange -- says the carbon shell OSBB uses the BB30 adaptors from Wheels MFG.
There is conflicting info out there, though, that the Venge is technically PF30. And Wheels, on its web site, has specific adaptors for PF30 and BB30). Again, it doesnt specifically refer to the Venge.

and of course the frame came with the Shimano ones, hahaha.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you want this adapter.
Pressfit 30 Adapter for SRAM Cranks

The BB30 adapter rubs on the PF30 cups because the outter lip is bigger than on a BB30 bike.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure yet, but I'll be trying it tomorrow night with a force gxp crank.


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a SRAM Red Black Edition BB30 crank on my S-Works Venge (see the photo). I'm picking up my bike tomorrow so I'll ask how they fitted them to the bike. That's what you want to know, right?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

rovingrob said:


> I have a SRAM Red Black Edition BB30 crank on my S-Works Venge (see the photo). I'm picking up my bike tomorrow so I'll ask how they fitted them to the bike. That's what you want to know, right?


Almost.. I'm trying to fit a GXP (standard, old-school, 24mm spindle) Red crank to it, at least temporarily until I can get a proper SRAM Quarq BB30.

However, for that second crank .... yes I am also VERY interested (and probably others will be too) in anything that they might have had to do to make your SRAM BB30 fit in it... there may be shims involved.

Thanks for the offer, that's terrific. Geez, that's three of us here all getting new Venges. apparently the economy HAS turned around.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

pwork said:


> Not sure yet, but I'll be trying it tomorrow night with a force gxp crank.


Yeah, that should be exactly the same as the dilemma I'm dealing with.... if you would, let me know the parts required when you get it squared away...
thanks much


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

wetpaint said:


> I think you want this adapter.
> Pressfit 30 Adapter for SRAM Cranks
> 
> The BB30 adapter rubs on the PF30 cups because the outter lip is bigger than on a BB30 bike.


I'm guessing this is right, but it's only a guess....


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

I just tried installing a S900 BB30 crank in to the bearings/pressfit cups on my SWorks Venge. The cranks came with a small 6-7 mm spacer adapter that I'm using, however there is far too much side-to-side play still...I'm really curious how they fit those Red/Black BB30 crank in there!

Can you take some pics or describe what they did?


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got back from my BG Bike Fit and was told my bike wasn't ready because there is another shim or spacer or something that goes on with the bottom bracket for SRAM BB30 cranksets. From the guys at the shops description it does exactly what you're after, it's removes the side-to-side play from the crankset. You might need to visit your Specialized dealer for some more info / help


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

It's very simple. Just get the PF30 to GXP adapter(forgot if it's made by Specialized or SRAM). I got it from the Specialized Store. IIRC it is a SRAM part. Push the adaptor into the frame n then just screw in the GXP BB into the adaptor. I'm using a GXP Red crank on my S-Works Venge too. Here's a picture of how it looks like.


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

But that is a GXP crank right? Not a BB30? That's what I think we're trying to figure out is how to use a SRAM BB30 S900 (or similar) crank in the PF30 bottom bracket of the Venge.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Nathasm, did your sram cranks come with this preload adjuster? If so, did you turn it enough to take the side to side play out?


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

nis240sxt: Yes it did. I suppose I could take a picture to show what I'm talking about...but in the mean time...as seen here: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-007-000 Rev A - Road Cranksets_3.pdf in the PressFit 30 I-A set of instructions there is the preload ring plus the additional spacer on the drive side. Even with the preload ring unscrewed all the way there is still a lot of play.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn that sucks cause i might be in the same situation also. At least you have the drive side spacer. I think mine is missing from the crankset kit. Do you have a picture of the spacer? Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

nathasm said:


> But that is a GXP crank right? Not a BB30? That's what I think we're trying to figure out is how to use a SRAM BB30 S900 (or similar) crank in the PF30 bottom bracket of the Venge.


Thumper did specifically say he wanted to fit a GXP Red crank to his Venge in post #7.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ianho said:


> It's very simple. Just get the PF30 to GXP adapter(forgot if it's made by Specialized or SRAM). I got it from the Specialized Store. IIRC it is a SRAM part. Push the adaptor into the frame n then just screw in the GXP BB into the adaptor. I'm using a GXP Red crank on my S-Works Venge too. Here's a picture of how it looks like.


ianho,
Per discussion in the other thread for Sworks owners with Specialized narrow version of PF30...can you take a picture of both sides of your BB to better understand spacing?
Reason I ask is a threaded BB including your Sram Red GXP crank requires 68mm spacing. It has been established that a Spesh PF30 width is really 62mm. So that means to convert it...you need a spacer in there to shore up the axial play in your GXP crank. If you could snap a couple of pictures...one of each side showing the spacers added, that would be helpful.
thanks
PS: this thread actually has relevance for Campy owners that own Spesh Sworks bikes for the following reason. IF...and this needs to be established...IF the PF30 to BSA press in adapters are for Spesh PF30 expressly...that means that the adapters may add necessary spacing to bring the BB overall width to 68mm. This is possible. 

inanho...if you show NO spacers added, this would confirm that the Spesh PF30 to BSA adapters build in the necessary spacing to make an external bearing crank like Sram GXP and even Campy UT plug and play.
For those not familar with the Spesh PF30 to BSA adapters...there is a non drive side washer that is shown in the installation PDF...see below.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

roadworthy, yes there is a washer between the adapter cup n GXP. It looks just like the picture u posted. It will not work without the washer. There's a very slight play n will most certainly result in damage if a washer is not used. Even if I took more pictures, u wouldn't be able to see the washers coz they're behind the GXP cup. I'm too lazy to open up everything to show the washer.


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

This is the spacer I was talking about...this goes on the drive side with the preload ring on the non-drive side.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's whats up boys, the best I can surmise based upon whats been written so far:

The adapter shown in the PDF that ianho uses converts a PF30 Sworks bike to std BSA spacing, i.e. 68 mm with the washer. There apparently isn't the need for an extra spacer if using a std. external threaded BB crank. Quite possbilty this would be a plug and play option for Campy guys on Specialized Sworks bikes.

The spacer that nathasm shows on the driveside appears to be about 6mm wide which comports with the notion that Spesh PF30 Sworks bikes have spacing 6mm narrower than their BB30 bikes. No doubt the drive side spacer that nathasm shows is either similar or the same spacer used by Specialized on their Sworks bikes as they use the same crank part number for both their BB30 and PF30 bikes of course the spacing is different by 6mm or so.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

thumper8888 said:


> Yeah, that should be exactly the same as the dilemma I'm dealing with.... if you would, let me know the parts required when you get it squared away...
> thanks much


I confirmed that the adapters that came with the frame are for Shimano, when the nds is installed there is ~ 1 mm gap on the diameter between the adapter and spindle. I used the wheels mfg BB30-Sram adapters, and they fit perfectly. I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

It is just egregious that after having trotted out at LEAST two different standards called OSBB that Specialized does not have a straightforward, clear and accurate set of instructions for dealing with all of this for, at minimum: 1) the std. 24 mm cranks from Shimano and Campy and 2) 24mm and 30mm cranks from SRAM.
They tossed a set of Shimano 24mm adapters in the box with my frame with not even an explanation as to what they were ( I knew they would be in there from forums already, but still...), nothing in the instructions etc. let alone giving the option of SRAM or Campy adapters.
I mean, I'd have been willing to pay for them even, but just a heads up, i.e., hey, here is what you'll need, and you will need a 6mm shim too that we can sell you etc.
There are five shops in the chain I bought from and race bikes aren't exactly hot sellers in most shops and so perhaps understandably none of the mechanics know jack about all this OSBB to-shim-or-not-to-shim-the-adapters hogwash. But how about some clear instructions?
I mean, WTF, even a $5 lamp from IKEA with those pictures-only manuals gets the facts across better than than this.


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

While it's not up to date (surprise, surprise) here is the Specialized road frame compatibility guide:

hxxp://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/Bottom-Bracket---Oversized-Road-Bottom-Bracket.pdf

Missing any kind of Venge information, but should be indicative as my understanding they have the same OSBB?

I don't know why this information isn't easily available. It's stupid.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Egregious may infer by intent but yeah...not easy to sort out for those that want to build their own bikes. But stepping back a a bit, most of us agree that Specialized is a whale of a company that makes best in class product. Are they perfect? nope. Reality is, we are somewhat the outliars here...bike nuts that build their own stuff frameset up. Vast majority of Specialized customers buy a complete bike from Specialized and don't even think about part compatibility...or let the bike shop sort it out...and they end up floundering as well in all the complexity. Yes, Specialized sells framesets and what guys like us prefer but that isn't the majority of their business. As to paperwork not keeping up with the engineering...would say more common than not. In fact it happened with my Roubaix build which btw I chose in part because the new Roubaix SL3 Pro is available with threaded BB...no misery there. But Specialized messed up the spec of their hidden cable stops...they made a running change and commonized them for brake and derailleurs. Of course their paperwork aka installation PDF's on their site didn't reflect this. So when I opened the packet and noticed the stops were the same which didn't agree with their service manual, I emailed their tech department. Their response? Oh yeah...our paperwork is lagging this design change. As a guy who works in this arena, I know this is often the case. No company is perfect but completely agree, would be helpful to have a usable crankset application chart for their different OSBB road bikes in particular.
PS: I haven't forgotten however what is important...how good their product is and why we buy them. The build quality and design of my new Roubaix frameset is as good as one could ask.


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

rovingrob: Did you ever get your SRAM BB30 crank installed on your Venge?

My LBS has a call out to their local Specialized rep but after reading the OSBB compatibility chart I'm wondering if it's even possible...apparently either an OSBB Specialized crank or use an adapter for a 24mm crankset.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

nathasm said:


> rovingrob: Did you ever get your SRAM BB30 crank installed on your Venge?
> 
> My LBS has a call out to their local Specialized rep but after reading the OSBB compatibility chart I'm wondering if it's even possible...apparently either an OSBB Specialized crank or use an adapter for a 24mm crankset.


Its possible...I put a force bb30 on my wifes. You need the wave washer (neither the crank nor the frame came with one) to take up the slack...there was an ~2mm gap when the NDS was cranked down to spec. You can get this from QBP.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

rovingrob said:


> While it's not up to date (surprise, surprise) here is the Specialized road frame compatibility guide:
> 
> hxxp://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/Bottom-Bracket---Oversized-Road-Bottom-Bracket.pdf
> 
> ...


The info on there isn't accurate, re: the precise adaptor for carbon shell OSBB running SRAM. It says to use the Wheels MFG BB-30 adapter. It actually takes Wheels' PF-30 adapter which is slightly different.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

agree with all of that. and your minor issue with the cable stops and documentation for them applies to the Venge as well. Venge documentation refers you to the Roubaix online document re: installing cables. That document indicates that the brake stops have a "1" and the changer stops have a "3."
All were of course marked three, and all were identical. I figured it out, but it's a little unsettling.
And an easy change in the online documentation to make, I'd think.
But the bike is terrific, had it out today and all this talk of it having a harsh ride is a little off-base. On decent pavement is was steady and smooth, and on the rougher stuff, I don't know how to say it, but it was, like one third less jarring that my aluminum S1 and smoother than the current Ridley aero bike by a noticeable amount. Somewhere between that and a Merckx AXM, which is a pretty comfy item.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

For the record, I fitting a Dura Ace 7900 crank in it with the provided alloy adapters and that was absolutely fine, no play, no issues.
Then I took that out and fitted a standard (24mm) SRAM Red crank using Wheels MFG delrin adapters, the ones labelled SRAM PF-30.
Again, good fit, no play, no issues... took it out and did 20 miles or so on it, everthing's fine.
In a couple months expect to get a 2013 Red crank in BB30 and try that. From the replies here, sounds like that might be when the problems jump up.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

thumper8888 said:


> For the record, I fitting a Dura Ace 7900 crank in it with the provided alloy adapters and that was absolutely fine, no play, no issues.
> Then I took that out and fitted a standard (24mm) SRAM Red crank using Wheels MFG delrin adapters, the ones labelled SRAM PF-30.
> Again, good fit, no play, no issues... took it out and did 20 miles or so on it, everthing's fine.
> In a couple months expect to get a 2013 Red crank in BB30 and try that. From the replies here, sounds like that might be when the problems jump up.


Sweet, glad to hear....I got mine together and promptly came down with a nasty cold...figures. Been knocked out of riding for the last 2/3 weeks, just as the weather turns nice. And don't worry about the BB30, just make sure you have a wave washer and you'll be all set.:thumbsup:


----------



## rovingrob (Dec 13, 2011)

nathasm said:


> rovingrob: Did you ever get your SRAM BB30 crank installed on your Venge?
> 
> My LBS has a call out to their local Specialized rep but after reading the OSBB compatibility chart I'm wondering if it's even possible...apparently either an OSBB Specialized crank or use an adapter for a 24mm crankset.


Yup. I have the SRAM Red BB30 crankset on mine. As mentioned by someone else I was also missing the wave washer. It didn't come in the frame box or with the cranks. LBS mentioned this to me on Saturday when I got my fit done. They ordered one which should have turned up earlier in the week and now I'm just waiting on my stem (ordered post fit). Hopefully I get to pick it all up today  Will ask when I go in how they fitting the BB30.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> agree with all of that. and your minor issue with the cable stops and documentation for them applies to the Venge as well. Venge documentation refers you to the Roubaix online document re: installing cables. That document indicates that the brake stops have a "1" and the changer stops have a "3."
> All were of course marked three, and all were identical. I figured it out, but it's a little unsettling.
> And an easy change in the online documentation to make, I'd think.
> But the bike is terrific, had it out today and all this talk of it having a harsh ride is a little off-base. On decent pavement is was steady and smooth, and on the rougher stuff, I don't know how to say it, but it was, like one third less jarring that my aluminum S1 and smoother than the current Ridley aero bike by a noticeable amount. Somewhere between that and a Merckx AXM, which is a pretty comfy item.


Congrats on the Venge thumper. Hope you post some pics as time permits.
Cheers.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

nathasm said:


> This is the spacer I was talking about...this goes on the drive side with the preload ring on the non-drive side.


Man, I'm in worst shape than you since I don't even have that non-drive side spacer. I've been doing research and it seems like SRAM made this crank to also fit BBright standard adding more confusion. The axle length on this crank his super long. I believe your issue might be an issue with your BB shell being slightly off (narrower). Do you have the press fit cups in your frame? If so, i would measure the shell width to see if it is within specs. If not, i believe most bike shops have bb30 spacers that you would have to use to take up the difference in width that you are lacking. How much play do you have? We talking 1-2mm or like way more? Good luck. I hope I can find this non-drive side spacer.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> Congrats on the Venge thumper. Hope you post some pics as time permits.
> Cheers.


will do, though there is naught special about it, same matte black and white s-works as most..... zipp vuka sprint bars, Reynolds forty-eights with labels peeled... i did take s-works bottle cages, sand all the logo stuff off and shoot them in matte clear... came out a nice match for the project black though that detailing wont show up all that well on the photos....thinking bout doing the stem too eventually

the only special thing is going to end up being the mount for the Garmin 500. I think I'm going to fabricate a tiny one from carbon and/or Kevlar that will bolt onto the stem face plate bottom bolts and project project the garmin just ahead of the stem, and basiclaly disapper under the Garmin... the ones out there now are all large and obtrusive and even that new quarq one which is pretty elegant isnt quite small enough.... plus none of them will mount on the Vuka bars.
Now this thing will def be worth a photo once I work it out.
prob take eight or 10 hours to fabricate, but I have the cloth and resin laying around and it will be an almost fun project.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

nathasm said:


> This is the spacer I was talking about...this goes on the drive side with the preload ring on the non-drive side.


i've got a venge (pf30), and i've installed sram red cranks (quarq version) on 4 bb30/pf30 frames...just no sram on the venge.

anyway, the pictured spindle shows most of what you need--the NDS preload adjuster and the 10mm DS spacer.

you also need a stepped washer for both NDS & DS. without those, you'll have play.

it can be done. nothing special about the venge v tarmac v roubaix v any other pf30 frame set. pretty simple, though not well documented. good luck!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

tetonrider said:


> i've got a venge (pf30), and i've installed sram red cranks (quarq version) on 4 bb30/pf30 frames...just no sram on the venge.
> 
> anyway, the pictured spindle shows most of what you need--the NDS preload adjuster and the 10mm DS spacer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Teton but what is a stepped washer and where can you get these from?


----------



## VengeDude (May 6, 2012)

Hi Guys! I'm new to this forum and I like the fact some of you guys know what they are talking about.
First of all in English is not my main language so sorry for any mistakes.

I think i have the same problem as subscribed in this topic! I have a OSBB 2012 Venge and a SRAM Red BB30 Crank. (Can't post pics jet but she's a beauty)


I build my own frame except for the crank-BB & bearings. The guys in the store couldn't press the bearings in to the frame because there was to much space left or something, so they used some type of rings.
They told me I need a specialized crank, this will cost me over 750 euro's according to them

Right now the bike shifts bad and the chain line is not as it supposed to be.

You guys are talking about wave washers and adapters?? I don't quite understand it.
Can anyone help me? Its very frustrating to have a bike like this for over 3 months without riding it:mad2:


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

VengeDude said:


> Hi Guys! I'm new to this forum and I like the fact some of you guys know what they are talking about.
> First of all in English is not my main language so sorry for any mistakes.
> 
> I think i have the same problem as subscribed in this topic! I have a OSBB 2012 Venge and a SRAM Red BB30 Crank. (Can't post pics jet but she's a beauty)
> ...


you need to find a different shop. it does not sound like you have the mechanical skills on your own to install a crank yourself, but i can assure you that a sram bb30 crankset works on specialized osbb frames.

if a shop said they cannot press bearings in, then i would be worried. these frames are PF30. the bearings are pressed into plastic cups which are pressed into the frame.

you may need an extra 10mm drive-side spacer with the sram crankset. i've only used the quarq (s975) version.

typically, the specialized crankset has a wave washer or (conical spacer) and cover on the non-drive side and a stepped washer on the drive side.

the sram s975 (quarq, red level) uses a slightly different mechanism on the non-drive side to set preload,. it uses stepped washers on both sides, as well as the 10mm spacer on the drive side.

good luck! this should not take 3 months.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

nis240sxt said:


> Thanks Teton but what is a stepped washer and where can you get these from?


buy a sram bb30/pf30 bottom bracket, like this one.

it will come with those spacers & washers.

a stepped spacer is smooth on one side and has steps on the other.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

nis240sxt said:


> Man, I'm in worst shape than you since I don't even have that non-drive side spacer. I've been doing research and it seems like SRAM made this crank to also fit BBright standard adding more confusion. The axle length on this crank his super long. I believe your issue might be an issue with your BB shell being slightly off (narrower). Do you have the press fit cups in your frame? If so, i would measure the shell width to see if it is within specs. If not, i believe most bike shops have bb30 spacers that you would have to use to take up the difference in width that you are lacking. How much play do you have? We talking 1-2mm or like way more? Good luck. I hope I can find this non-drive side spacer.


that 10mm spacer is also available when you buy any sram bb30/pf30 bottom bracket, like the one i linked to above.


----------



## VengeDude (May 6, 2012)

I have plastic unit like in this picture you send me. But it's still not good
i says Pressfit 30 >PA >GF

(realy stupid i cant post pics )

I allready paid 360 euro's so they have to fix this


----------



## VengeDude (May 6, 2012)

tetonrider said:


> you need to find a different shop. it does not sound like you have the mechanical skills on your own to install a crank yourself, but i can assure you that a sram bb30 crankset works on specialized osbb frames.
> 
> if a shop said they cannot press bearings in, then i would be worried. these frames are PF30. the bearings are pressed into plastic cups which are pressed into the frame.
> 
> ...


Thans a lot btw! This is hopefull


----------



## VengeDude (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone a link with the bearings, cups and rings?


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

VengeDude said:


> Has anyone a link with the bearings, cups and rings?


yes. i posted a link for you to buy one yesterday in this post.


----------



## VengeDude (May 6, 2012)

I have exactly the same plastic cup/bearing holder (that says: Pressfit 30 R >PA + GF<).

But I don't know if the guys from the shop installed the right bearings maybe they installed the shimano bearings or the wrong sram bearings). Or maybe they installed the wrong spacers.

Do you have a picture or typenumber of the right bearings!?

Because although I have the same plastic cups as in the picture it doesn't shift correctly jet.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

VengeDude said:


> I have exactly the same plastic cup (that says: Pressfit 30 R >PA + GF<).
> 
> But I dont guys if the guys from the shop installed the right bearings maybe they installed the shimano bearings or the wrong sram bearings).
> 
> ...


bb30 bearings are bb30 bearings. shimano doesn't make them. you have the correct bearings.

the kit i linked to includes the cups, bearings and spacers.

i suggest you find a different shop at this point. it's becoming clear you fundamentally don't understand what is going on with your bottom bracket, so i would suggest finding another shop with experienced mechanics, since the first shop could not help you.

if you believe you are missing spacers, then buy the kit i suggested and see what is missing. you do not have pictures for us to see what is on your bike. disassemble your crankset and show us what you have if you would like us to help determine what is wrong or missing.

if you can't disassemble it and take photos, then it is REALLY hard to help you.


----------



## VengeDude (May 6, 2012)

Thats true I gues! i found this picture on the internet 
https://www.google.nl/imgres?um=1&hl=nl&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=rv3EGqufwKYA3M:&imgrefurl=https://bikescale.com/index.php%3Fd%3Dartykul%26kat%3D31%26mar%3D108%26art%3D3386&docid=-Faz8Vy-9S_jNM&imgurl=https://bikescale.com/images/foto/c05f3b_img_8250.jpg&w=576&h=768&ei=B0OpT9b_JKyB4ATxvfgB&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=226&sig=108730267126777895986&page=3&tbnh=135&tbnw=101&start=38&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:38,i:202&tx=67&ty=12&biw=1120&bih=616

I will compare it when the crank is disassembled.

Thx so far!


----------



## Gianca (May 16, 2012)

Hello guys,
congrats for your forum.
On my venge there were a couple of cups for gxp. After 2000 3000 km they got loose and the crankset started waving so that the chain in the front derailleur was clearly going right-left.
I decided to buy a BB30PF set (crankset + bottom braket) as those in the links above.
I cannot install it cause the bottom bracket is 61.5 mm wide and that bb is at least for 64.2mm. 

What to do now? Machine this one? Look for another one (but which)? 
thank you


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*c-bear osbb + sram gxp*

Specialized Press-in + adapter *NOT* the long term solution = OSBB carbon 62mm PF30 + Sram GXP crank

The option of adding an adapter to Specialized Press-in cups, created lots of discussion about spacers, wavers .. . 

*Why is c-bear option better?*

Instead of the Specialized Press-In cups which holds the BB30 bearing , then PLUS another adapter with myriad of spacer, washer….. We combine all into one aluminum set.
1.	our press-in sits more snuggly into the frame. No play, no glue.
2.	the bearings sits next to the crank eliminating the unnecessary adapter in the middle, offering stability. (any movement –likely with another adapter – will cause creaking and possible frame damage. This is even more a problem with MTB but that is not the subject discussion here.)
3.	our set is make of aluminium, rather than similar item of plastic, more durable, more precise and narrower tolerance and less flexibility, no creaking

Check out youtube video. I could not post link yet. Search c-bear osbb youtube and u will find it.

one spacer is built into the drive side, and another spacer is to be put onto the non-drive side (the loose spacer on the non-drive side is not so clearly explained on the video)

Check out our osbb solution(c-bear.com). Roadworthy, you are familiar with our Campy solution Pain us that DIY bike specialists spent so much energy finding solution when we have the answer in the market already. Sorry, our publicity efforts need to be stepped up. And Roadworthy, pls do not give me grieve on installation manual. We still have none with any of our products but we are ploughing along with crude ones like the youtube above, our postings on facebook and google+ and contributions from forum readers – thks everyone. Give us some time!


----------

